# Just want everyone wants..............



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

*Just what everyone wants..............*

It's time for another huge Dallas/Fort Worth meet again. 

Information:
*Where:* Mondo's Resturant/bar
*Location:* Alpha and Noel
*Time:* 6pm, we have again reserved the same area we were in at 8pm, til whenever.
*Who:* Everyone. Team NvUs/NvUs Car Club will be out there in full force
*When:* 12/14/02 (Saturday)

We will be in the back of the parking lot. Last meet we had about 30 cars and a lot of people. Let's out do last meet's attendance. Hope to see everyone there. See ya there.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

WORD.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

^^^^^^^


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Just your friendly reminder.........now back to the originally schedule posting.......


----------

